# Gran Habano Corojo Vintage 2002 Robusto Cigar Review - Great smoke!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Pre-light draw is peppery. Rich flavor throughout the burn, with hints of pepper and wood.

Read the full review here: Gran Habano Corojo Vintage 2002 Robusto Cigar Review - Great smoke!


----------

